# new here!



## BAEBULLYS (Mar 18, 2018)

hello! i am new here!

this are my 4 american bullys;






























Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-A320FL met Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum BAEBULLYS and thanks for sharing the pics of your pack. Good looking dogs, all of them.

Joe


----------



## BAEBULLYS (Mar 18, 2018)

jttar said:


> Welcome to the forum BAEBULLYS and thanks for sharing the pics of your pack. Good looking dogs, all of them.
> 
> Joe


thanx a lot! they arent just my dogs.... they are family

i dont have photos yet where they are all 4 of them together; but i wil deffinatly make them as soon as possible☺ (got the problem that there is almost always some bitch in heat&#129315

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-A320FL met Tapatalk


----------

